# Bale Baron custom rate



## Hayman7502 (Feb 26, 2019)

What's the going rate for running a Bale Baron on someone's field? There's a possibility of packaging bales for someone while being stationary also. Just feeding it right off a wagon. 
I haven't put pen to paper yet. Thought I would ask the seasoned vets on HT first.


----------

